# Overflow to Sump Plumbing Question



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Just wondering what people are using to connect their overflow box to their sump? Hard pvc or flexible tubing?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Octavian said:


> Just wondering what people are using to connect their overflow box to their sump? Hard pvc or flexible tubing?


I think it is personal preference. I used hard PVC and also "tiger flex" tubing.

Flex is easier to adjust inside the sump. You can run rigid line from the top to below tank and extend as flex inside the sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I found that the rigid is nice to get around tight corners and you can make it really go any direction you want, although it can be loud or louder than the flex hose.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Where are you guys buying your flex hose?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Lowe's, 70 cents per foot.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Lowe's, 70 cents per foot.


What do you buy for 70 cents?  Is this flex tube from the paper?

They sell 1.5" Tiger Flex for ~ $7 and 1" is around ~$5.

you can order Tiger Flex from Mops. I think NAFB has it. Last week I got 1.5" Tiger Flex for $2.40 per foot from Discounted Pool Supply on Dufferin and Finch.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow...TigerFlex @Lowes jumped up in price. Last year it was $5/ft for 1.5" and $4/ft for 1"


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

wtac said:


> Wow...TigerFlex @Lowes jumped up in price. Last year it was $5/ft for 1.5" and $4/ft for 1"


Probably, I am lying, but for sure it is double price from Pool supply

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use rigid wherever I can, and flex only if needed.

Two reasons:

1. I think rigid looks more "slick" and visually appealing.
2. Over time the seal on flex can sometimes develop small leaks when going from rigid to flex.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe I got the "special" price or something??!!!?!


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

When you guys mention tiger flex are you referring to spa flex or are they two different products? The reason I ask is because the guy at Lowe's said he never heard of tiger flex.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think iy is the same name

http://www.plastixs.com/tiger_spa.html

there is also Non-Kink Tubing, but I personally hate it. It is difficult to clamp

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

